# Lighter and Cigar Cutter recommendations



## Sean-NOLA (Oct 12, 2020)

I just started smoking cigars on an occasional basis, again. I'm looking to upgrade my cigar lighter and cutter. I used to have a couple of nice lighters and cutters (prometheus, zippo, and xikar lighters - xikar and cuban crafters cutter), but I misplaced them when I relocated last year. Been using a cheap lighter and cutter lately, it gets the job done, but I like the collecting aspect of the cigar hobby. Recommendations for lighters (torch and soft flame) and cutters are greatly appreciated.


----------



## TennesseeSmoke (Sep 15, 2020)

Xikar Xi2 is my favorite for being insanely sharp and very low profile. You can get them for a solid discount on CBid.

Colibri V-Cutter is the superior design over the Xikar V Cut. I bought the Xikar VX2 & I regret it.

I didn't like the circular cutter, the Enso or XO. Although the single tab to work both blades of the enso was cool. They're bulky in the pocket and it's hard to guage the depth of where your cigar is in relation to where the blades actually come out. I figured it out, but it felt like unnecessary attention to detail to me.

If you're talking for the office/house, this 4 way cutter is pretty cool and cheaper than any of the above https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D53XC1W/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_8?smid=A1MJ9P9QXVTSO&psc=1

I think these what I'll refer to as a table top "slap cutter" (same concept as the Enso or XO but desktop) are super cool & give that classic men's study vibe https://www.amazon.com/Executive-Walnut-Lacquered-Guillotine-Cutting/dp/B07TLP7ZXZ

ETA: it's called a table top guillotine cutter btw, you smack the top of it for a clean cut hence "slap cutter"


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Glad you’re getting back in the hobby. Still have not found a lighter I am in love with so no help there.

For the cutter I really like my Colibri SV. Gives either a “V” cut or guillitine cut much like the Cuban Crafters which does not seem to be available right now. Normally do not care for items with multiple functions but the cutting action is the same for both cuts.

Add a lighter with a punch on it and you have covered the three most popular options for cutters.


----------



## Mbaldwin944 (Jan 17, 2019)

I use the colibri sv cutter. Lighters I use a triple torch or the new xikar merdian soft flame.


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon (Sep 29, 2020)

I recommend checking the recent thread about cutter recommendations here for additional input --> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/285202-help-me-decide-cutter.html
For me, I have a Vertigo Iron Man Metal Cigar Cutter that I bought at my local cigar shop. Up to 64 ring and has kept its sharpness for a year so far. Being all-metal it has the heft factor I like.

I find single torches to be not enough flame while quad torches (a Moretti Churchill was my last one) suck down too much fuel though they do a nice job heating up a broader surface area. Based on the Vertigo double-torch I have I think a triple-torch would be a good compromise. I would like to see the flame spread of a soft flame lighter -- aesthetically I think a soft flame looks best and less noisy and, I would surmise, use less fuel (?).


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

I have a cheap straight cutter from ebay which is okay, but if youve got money to burn I would buy a Xikar. I've a VX2 which is use most of the time and I love it. 

For lighters I have a cheap set of Chinese lighters from ebay, a triple and single torch. Not very wind resistant, but they do their job; setting fire to a cigar. Even matches or cheap BIC lighters will do the job if your smoking inside. 

If you have a choice pick a good cutter first. A good cut is for me more important than a bad light you can do again. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Xikar is still the best overall value for both lighters and cutters. There are better ones out there of course but not in the same price range.
You can go cheep on a lighter and not suffer any negative consequences but the same is not true with cutters.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I have the Colibri V-Cutter and the Xikar. The Colibri gives a much deeper cut so it gets all the use. I use 3 cutters primarily the other two is a Xikar twist punch and a double guillotine straight cutter. I use all three. My favorite lighters is a ST Dupont Maxijet single flame, a $8 Vertigo triple flame.You can buy those in a 3 pack. One usually last me Couple years. Also I use a triple torch Vector tabletop and a Xikar single flame around $25.my Dupont gets 80% of use. 

Most importantly the butane I like the Colibri premium, you can buy small or large cans. I buy small cans in packs of 12 I think. Cheap fuel contributes to poor performance and can ruin a good lighter. 

If you search you will find other threads. I posted pics once of lighters and cutters that are my favorite.


----------



## DanWil84 (May 1, 2020)

Good point Charlie, good butane is also important. I use the blue xikar can. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VOG-L29 met Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaldwin944 (Jan 17, 2019)

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> I recommend checking the recent thread about cutter recommendations here for additional input --> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/285202-help-me-decide-cutter.html
> For me, I have a Vertigo Iron Man Metal Cigar Cutter that I bought at my local cigar shop. Up to 64 ring and has kept its sharpness for a year so far. Being all-metal it has the heft factor I like.
> 
> I find single torches to be not enough flame while quad torches (a Moretti Churchill was my last one) suck down too much fuel though they do a nice job heating up a broader surface area. Based on the Vertigo double-torch I have I think a triple-torch would be a good compromise. I would like to see the flame spread of a soft flame lighter -- aesthetically I think a soft flame looks best and less noisy and, I would surmise, use less fuel (?).


 my soft flame is a xiakr triple flame, halfwheel did a review on its youtube channel. Nice wide flame for big ring gauges


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Oct 12, 2020)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Xikar is still the best overall value for both lighters and cutters. There are better ones out there of course but not in the same price range.
> You can go cheep on a lighter and not suffer any negative consequences but the same is not true with cutters.


Thanks for the insight. I remember Xikar being a quality product. I'll probably pick up an Xi2 cutter in the near future.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sean-NOLA said:


> Thanks for the insight. I remember Xikar being a quality product. I'll probably pick up an Xi2 cutter in the near future.


Nathan's right. First time you peel the cap off because your cutter's dull, you'd wish you spent the extra couple bucks.

If your xikar starts to dull, they'll sharpen it or send you a new one.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Oct 12, 2020)

I found a good deal on the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter, pulled the trigger on it. Still plan on getting a Xikar, too. The Xi1 looks pretty nice. Any big advantages of the Xi1 over the Xi2?


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Sean-NOLA said:


> I found a good deal on the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter, pulled the trigger on it. Still plan on getting a Xikar, too. The Xi1 looks pretty nice. Any big advantages of the Xi1 over the Xi2?


I prefer the Xi1
Xi1 is solid aluminum
The Xi2 are composite materials like fiberglass
Blades are the same on both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon (Sep 29, 2020)

I just got a Xikar Verano Flat Flame in Vintage Bronze (looks more like copper to me). LOVE IT! For those that don't know, itt's a dual-flame torch but the flames are focused to produce a wide, single flat flame.

A nice feature I accidentally discovered is the polished top allows me to see the foot as I light it, so no more guessing on if I burn my eyebrows or not:vs_whistle:


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Oct 12, 2020)

Just came in the mail today! I love the color combo. This will do, for now!


----------



## LeafNbottle (Nov 26, 2020)

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> I just got a Xikar Verano Flat Flame in Vintage Bronze (looks more like copper to me). LOVE IT! For those that don't know, itt's a dual-flame torch but the flames are focused to produce a wide, single flat flame.
> 
> A nice feature I accidentally discovered is the polished top allows me to see the foot as I light it, so no more guessing on if I burn my eyebrows or not:vs_whistle:


I was just looking at these... love the flat flame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun Grown Pilon (Sep 29, 2020)

LeafNbottle said:


> I was just looking at these... love the flat flame


 This is my go-to lighter, I love it! My single, double, and triple flame lighters are collecting dust now.

I like the easy pull-down igniter, the fuel level window, and especially the easily adjustable flame using the finger sized turn wheel.


----------



## LeafNbottle (Nov 26, 2020)

Sun Grown Pilon said:


> This is my go-to lighter, I love it! My single, double, and triple flame lighters are collecting dust now.
> 
> I like the easy pull-down igniter, the fuel level window, and especially the easily adjustable flame using the finger sized turn wheel.


Good to know. Maybe I'll snag one up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

My go to lighter and cutter is a triple flame tomolo lighter and a colibri SV cutter.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter, and Jetline Lighters, specifically the Super Torch and my personal favorite, the Pocket Torch. You can get them in a variety of colors and jets. I have a single jet for the pocket torch and a triple jet on the Super Torch.

Shop ? Jetline Lighters

https://cubancrafters.com/cigar-cutter/


----------

